# Showing affection through licking?



## Sunlight (May 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to Hedgehog Central, but not to owning a hedgehog. I was very close to my other hedgehog before she passed. After three years, I decided it was time to get a new hedgehog. I named her Juniper. She is much more shy than my last, but I am working with her and doing my best to be patient, especially as she goes through quilling  

I usually go about my afternoon with her wrapped in a towel next to me. Just a few hours earlier Juni woke up, blinked, and looked up at me when I spoke to her. Then she licked my hand. I thought she was merely "tasting" me and I was about to pull my hand away in case she would bite, but she never did. I let her lick my hand for a while before she finally settled in and started napping again.

So tell me what you think. Was she grooming me the way I'm familiar with my cats as they show affection, or was she too tired to take a bite?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Often licking is a prelude to a nip or bite but I've had a few over the years that would lick me all day and would never bite. Makes me nervous at first. :lol:


----------

